# Balloon Rig . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I found this online recently . . . The "environmentalists" are probably "wailing" and "gnashing their teeth" already !

*http://www.stripersonline.com/a/balloon-fisher-king-introduces-night-fisher-for-night-balloon-fishing*


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Balloon Rigs Have been Illegal in Cape Hatteras since I have got here... JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Was just about to say the same thing. Dave, do you research anything at all???


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Was just about to say the same thing. Dave, do you research anything at all???



Actually, that company is in NC and the product is supposedly all biodegradable and environmentally-friendly. 
*
http://www.balloonfisherking.com*

I doubt that they would be able to produce and sell something "illegal", especially since they're in the same state. Now, I have no doubt that there's a "local law" or ordinance for Cape Hatteras, but it's definitely not state-wide.

In fact, there even being sold ("gasp") on the OBX

EZ Bait and Tackle 2049 US 117 South, Goldsboro, NC, 27530 USA	

Neuse Sport Shop 225 East New Bern Road, Kinston, NC, 28504 USA	

Bladen Builders Supply 1206 West Swanzy Street, Elizabethtown, NC, 28337 USA	

Sportman's Toy Store 2251 US Highway 70, New Bern, NC, 28560 USA	

Dudley's Marina 106 Cedar Point Boulevard, Cedar Point, NC, 28584 USA	

New River Marina 104 James Street, Sneads Ferry, NC, 28460 USA

East Coast Sports 409 Roland Avenue, Surf City, NC, 28445 USA	

West Marine 5160 Highway 70 West, Morehead City, NC, 28557 USA	

EJW Outdoors 4667-B Arendell Street, Morehead City, NC, 28557 USA	

Tex's Tackle 215 Old Eastwood Road, Wilmington, NC, 28403 USA	

West Marine 1930 Eastwood Road, Wilmington, NC, 28403 USA	

Chasin' Tails Outdoors 613 Atlantic Beach Causeway, Atlantic Beach, NC USA	

Intracoastal Angler 6332 Oleander Drive, Wilmington, NC USA	

Redix	120 Causeway Drive, Wrightsville Beach, NC, 28480 USA	

Sea Side Stop-N-Shop 311 Island Road, Harkers Island, NC, 28531 USA	

Harker's Island Tackle & Trading Post 989 Island Road, Harkers Island, NC, 28531 USA

Island Tackle & Hardware 801 N. Lake Park Boulevard, Carolina Beach, NC USA	

Dutchman Creek Tackle & Bait 4019 Long Beach Road, SE, Southport , NC 28461 USA	

Beach Mart	3368 Holden Beach Road SW, Supply, NC, 28462 USA	

Rod & Reel Shop 3401 Holden Beach Road SW, Supply, NC, 28462 USA	

The Tackle Box 600 West Brunswick Street, Southport, NC, 28461 USA	

Jimmy's Marine 6685 Beach Drive SW, Ocean Isle Beach, NC, 28465 USA	

Ocean Isle Fishing Center 65 Causeway Drive, Ocean Isle Beach, NC, 28469 USA

Nags Head Fishing Pier 3335 South Virgina Dare Trail, Nags Head, NC, 27959 USA


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.balloonfisherking.com/about-us/*

More research . . .


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

None of your list is in the Cape Hatteras National Seashore and Recreational Area, i.e. Hatteras Island.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Lynn P. said:


> None of your list is in the Cape Hatteras National Seashore and Recreational Area, i.e. Hatteras Island.


Yes, I realize that . . . That's why I said in post #4, "I have no doubt that there's a "local law" or ordinance for Cape Hatteras, but it's definitely not state-wide."


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> Actually, that company is in NC and the product is supposedly all biodegradable and environmentally-friendly.
> 
> ```
> [QUOTE]In fact, there even being sold ("gasp") on the OBX[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Any National Sea Shore or Federal Property not just the OBX... But as you can see on a Map Cape Hatteras Leeds into Cape Lookout and pretty Much Covers most of the Fishable Coast of NC. OffShore is a Different Story... I carry Balloons at Teach's Lair, not that we sell allot of them but some folks will use them offshore.. Not may but some folks, TBH with you it's like bobber fishing if you need a bobber to tell you you have a Fish (unless you are 4 years old) maybe another sport is for you....JMHO

JAM


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

When I pin rig down towards Topsail occasionally there will be someone who will want to send a balloon out if the wind is from the west or out of that general direction. The purpose of the balloon is two fold. One is to let the wind blow it out to deeper water and second is to keep the bait suspended at a specific depth. If a bigger gamefish hits it you'll know from your clicker going off. 

In all my years pin rigging I have used balloons maybe three times. It's a pain in the butt, especially if you have more than five or six who are pin rigging and you have a ballon rig. The wind may shift a bit or the bait swims either right or left so you have to be mindful of others who are pin rigging. I prefer not to have to keep up with a balloon and really don't to fish where someone is using one. For fear of crossing lines and or getting cut off.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Balloons are for tuna heads...just sayin'.....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> You implied the OBX


I did more than "imply" the OBX ... Note this dealer location from post #4 :

Nags Head Fishing Pier 3335 South Virgina Dare Trail, Nags Head, NC, 27959 USA


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

It's about 130 miles from Carova to Ocracoke. That's a whole lot of beach! One retail outlet just happens be on list and that will include the entire Outer Banks.


Wise men talk because they have something to say; fools, because they have to say something. Plato


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Funniest thing I can think of that pertains to this discussion is Cahoons market , at the foot of the Big J, sells the Calcutta balloons. 
Seeing as balloons are severly frowned upon on cement monster I've always found this hilarious. ..


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

sunburntspike said:


> Funniest thing I can think of that pertains to this discussion is Cahoons market , at the foot of the Big J, sells the Calcutta balloons.
> Seeing as balloons are severly frowned upon on cement monster I've always found this hilarious. ..


Hmmm....well now you know what we'll be decorating the ballroom with come September. Think Kelli would go for that?


----------

